# BPA-free water brands/bottles?



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been trying to search this but can't seem to find my answer. Does anyone know what, if any, brands of water use BPA-free bottles? I know there are codes that you can look for to indicate this but I'm not sure what they are and sometimes can't even find the codes on the bottles.

Poland Springs? Deer Park? Any brands where the plastics don't contain BPA?


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverMoon010*
> 
> I've been trying to search this but can't seem to find my answer. Does anyone know what, if any, brands of water use BPA-free bottles? I know there are codes that you can look for to indicate this but I'm not sure what they are and sometimes can't even find the codes on the bottles.
> 
> Poland Springs? Deer Park? Any brands where the plastics don't contain BPA?


this article should help you out

http://www.medicinenet.com/plastic/page4.htm

The water bottles you are referring to above are made from Polyethylene Terephthalate which is number 1. None of the brands you mention contain BPA - wrong type of plastic.

Bisphenol A is a chemical found in polycarbonate which can be identified by the number 7 recycling code. Some water bottles (sports bottles that you use and refill) are number 7. I steer clear of those.


----------



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you Marnica! This is very helpful and is exactly what I was looking for. I'm also very thankful those water bottles such as Poland Springs, etc, doesn't contain BPA, and as far as I know PET is supposedly safe. They don't say much about high-density polyethylene though and do mention it can be found in water bottles. Do you know if this is used in water bottles such as I mentioned above as well, or just PET? Also, any idea where the codes are on the bottles?


----------

